# Augie and GoGo in JUMP! (Video)



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, so I can't always find real dogs for Augie to play with...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing. He's looking GREAT!


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

That is so sweet! That video made me smile. He's so happy and playful! I love it!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

very good, LaurJen... ..........................................................


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

You got a pretty hipper dog!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Very entertaining! Great video. Augie looks like he wants it so bad but is a little bit hesitant to just run in there and rip it! Thanks. Reminds me of Sam when my son got a roboreptile.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

That was so fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's so funny....Augie reminds my wife and I a lot of Samson at that age....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

So sad! Augie has no friends! Time for a new doggie?

LOL that was lots of fun to watch.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Augie has some great moves! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Ya need another puppy That is such a great video. Good job!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

That was too cute... loved the end credits! Yep, Augie needs a real friend!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*That is sweet*

Augie is very playful without overdoing. Some dogs (I'm not naming any names but her first initial is A  would have destuffed GoGo in a heartbeat. Thanks!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That was great! A few of us at the office got quite a laugh out of Augie's antics.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

How fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

How were you able to upload a video for 2 1/2 mins from YouTube when I can only upload videos that last barely 1 min...?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> How were you able to upload a video for 2 1/2 mins from YouTube when I can only upload videos that last barely 1 min...?



This is what YouTube says:


Help Center Home > Making, Uploading, and Promoting Videos > Uploading Videos to YouTube 

*How long/large can my video be? *


All videos uploaded to YouTube have a 100MB file size limit. The longer the video is, the more compression will be required to fit it into that size. For that reason, most videos on YouTube are under five minutes long.

In addition, there is a 10-minute length limit for all videos unless you have a 10+ Minute account. If you have a 10+ Minute account, the length limit is lifted, but the file size limit stays at 100MB.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok I guess I have to compress the video then? and how does someone do that?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Ok I guess I have to compress the video then? and how does someone do that?


Get a really fat person to sit on it....   :lol:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Ok I guess I have to compress the video then? and how does someone do that?


I don't know.... are you trying to upload directly from your camera?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Ok I guess I have to compress the video then? and how does someone do that?


Use Windows Movie Maker to edit your videos. Then, when you save the new movie......WMV files are MUCH smaller in size than AVIs or QuickTime movies....


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

My husband was a grumpface last night but after I made him watch adorable Augie and GoGo, he finally cracked up. How could he not?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I don't know.... are you trying to upload directly from your camera?


I upload the file from the camera to my computer then add it to YouTube


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh ok I understand now....Thanks Rick


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I upload the file from the camera to my computer then add it to YouTube


I tried that the first time and it didn't work--I'm guessing because it is uncompressed and too big coming directly from the camera. I do what Rick said--upload the movie to Windows Movie Maker, save it as a movie file, then upload it to YouTube. You'll have WMM if you have WindowsXP.


----------

